# Free Windows 10 could mean the END for Microsoft



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

You need to think twice...










*Windows 10.. some Bad News*​


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

You do realize how old that article is right?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

CoolBurn said:


> You do realize how old that article is right?


Yes I do. But all the same. realize.. The track that MS is taking. With Forced and unwanted updates. With the home user you can't stop this! It's all about closing the market... Taking control.. MS has all about this from the beginning.... It's just business right? NOT! It's all about controlling YOU! And Me..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess if you can sell Windows ME, Vista and 8 and still have 90% of the OS (for laptops and desktops) market you begin to think that you can get away with 'most anything. Microsoft, in spite of their huge profits and very successful business, still are jealous of the software/hardware control that Apple exercises. What Microsoft is overlooking is that even Apple puts the user in control of updates--both the if and the when. I typically wait about a week before updating my iPhone to see if any major issues are reported. I know at least one person who still hasn't taken the time or small risk to update to iOS 8 and another who is not updating to the latest MAC OS because she doesn't like one of the major changes. Both these people are very happy with their Apple products; just not eager for those particular updates.

For my part that update issue with Windows 10 has convinced me that Windows 8.1 is really pretty good. I've just bought a new laptop with 8.1 (and recently an Intel ComputeStick with 8.1) and will probably replace my remaining Windows 7 (8 year old) laptop with an 8.1 laptop or desktop. That will give me many years to see what Microsoft does with Windows 10 and to decide if it is worth switching to a Linux distribution or paying an Apple premium price.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Windows was never Microsoft's cash cow - Office is. Somewhere down the line, they are looking to go to the Cloud just like the Google operating system's Chromebook. Google is ahead of it's time and that is why it hasn't been well received. Eventually that concept will be the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

golddust is right, Windows OS is not a cash cow. Its not even a good source for consistent revenue flow. I think Microsoft is gearing more towards hardware, hence they are opening a new facility in Oregon which is only for hardware development

Far as the updates go, how do we even know?? I dont see anything official from Microsoft in regards to this. (I could be wrong about this, if someone has a link from Microsoft in regards to this please post.)
I just googled Windows 10 force updates and the first three results read like this:
Windows 10 Home edition may force updates on you 12 day ago
Windows 10 Home edition users might have updates forced on them 11 days ago
Windows 10 Home user may not be able to opt out of Automatic Updates 13 days ago
The words May and Might really stick out to me. Seems like click-bait more than anything.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Far as the updates go, how do we even know??


I don't. But I see a trend. In XP Windows Update would be in the Start Menu's Recent list if you used it sufficiently often. In Windows 7 it never appeared in the Recent list; you could find it in All Programs. In Windows 8/8.1 you needed to go to Windows Update through the Control Panel or PC Settings; when Windows tells you that updates are available it tells you to go to PC Settings for them. In Windows 10 Preview for the last several Builds the only thing available is through PC settings and the options are, to put this in the best possible light, "limited." I hope this is just an experiment that will be reversed in the RTM build.


----------



## dgwebster (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not concerned about the updates, I'm concerned about what changes to privacy will happen.

with the EULA what permissions will be given for information gathering and not just about the machine its installed on, but the remainder of the network too. for the average home user, there will not be much protection against that.

I'm still on Windows 7, running ultimate N on every machine, not because I think that I'm a paranoid person but because I want to ensure I am in absolute control. 

it's also why I don't like carrier sponsored cellular devices. the stuff they add and insist you cannot delete it.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

dgwebster said:


> *I'm not concerned about the updates*


Well you should be. MS has complete and absolute control over Win 10. Being there last OS What they see fit, no matter if you like it or not, it goes in. For that very fact I will stay for as long as I can with Win 7 for the control factor. I'll run Win 10 in VM just to see whats going on. Posting this in Win 10 VM.


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

golddust said:


> Windows was never Microsoft's cash cow - Office is. Somewhere down the line, they are looking to go to the Cloud just like the Google operating system's Chromebook. Google is ahead of it's time and that is why it hasn't been well received. Eventually that concept will be the norm rather than the exception.


like Golddust mentioned ::::
the personal PC setting by or on your desk is going by the wayside----
the future of computers is the ""CLOUD""---
all you will have is a monitor, a keyboard, & a mouse hooked up to a Ethernet connection to your ISP
provider---
your personal desktop page, all your programs, music,pictures & games will be hosted on a server by either
Google, Microsoft, Apple, or somebody like Steam---
using your mouse/keyboard you will interact with the server to play games, look at Facebook, Twitter
or run programs.
why would Apple or Microsoft want to sell a O/S to the general user when the O/S is already on their server---
you would just pay for monthly access subscription
the only people who would still need a physical PC in their office would be business people for private data
above the normal user------
the only looser in this would be companies like Dell & HP---they don't make hardware & the need for personal PCs
would dry up--
P.S
Leap Computers is already offering a gaming rig server to play games through the ""CLOUD"".
you can choose to use either a Intel/Titan combo or a AMD/R9 290x combo. they are offering a charge of 30.00 a month
for early adopters. they claim to be operational by the end of the year.
here is a link
http://www.leapcomputing.com/#services
here is a review of the service on YouTube




JayzTwoCents is pretty funny but he give good information on every thing he reviews


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

jamesx121 said:


> like Golddust mentioned ::::
> the personal PC setting by or on your desk is going by the wayside----
> the future of computers is the ""CLOUD""---
> all you will have is a monitor, a keyboard, & a mouse hooked up to a Ethernet connection to your ISP
> ...


Predictions of cloud computing are all over the net. But that's all they are! predictions. I know the cloud is here, that's undeniable. But to say that My custom build system will be nonexistent in the near future is asinine. The hardware industry is massive when it comes to personal PC. To think that they would just say OK! Its over! were walking away.... Is also asinine. MS, Google and the like are in for a war if they want to shut Billion Dollar industries Like HP, Acer and DELL just to name a few down so they can go all Cloud. Also! Asinine.. There's a tech war coming. BUT!! On the other side.... Money does have a loud voice. And when you have billions of not trillions.. Don't kid yourself. You think the cartel has Massive money. The tech world has more! Much Much More... Technology controls the world. Money talks. We are just pee on's... The end user... We don't even have a voice.. We're the ant.. And they are the Boot... And that's the end of my rant..


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lance
I didn't say the hardware manufacturing company were going to be in trouble. 
I said the PC makers like Dell & HP would have to change 
their companies. 
Intel , Amd will still need to make CPUs, 
servers will need mothersboards, harddrives and the like to make server farms.


----------

